# Downloadable Magazine?



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Hey to all mammal folk....a Lizard person comes in peace : victory:

I am in the process of creating/designing a downloadable, free magazine focusing on all things exotic and would love some input from some of you mammal folk - whether it be a "member spotlight" care, breeding, housing etc

Let me know whether any of you are interested.

Cheers


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

any mammal in particular?


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

nope - ANY mammals whether it be rats, foxes, skunks etc...obviously needs to be of the exotic kind


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

hmm, well I own & have much experience with African pygmy hedgehogs and Red-necked wallabies


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

I have somebody doing something with regards to hedgeogs, would you consider doing something regarding the wallabies?

Thanks


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sure, i could do the wallabies


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Nice one, thanks - Once finished, if you could end it to [email protected] that would be great - would also be good if you could attach some pics, all copyright will remain with the propriator of the material and not be passed to 3rd parties.

Once again, thanks


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

hmm well could you exactly show me what type of info, pictures, layout you want?
a simple diagram with paint could do, just pm it to me


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah this would be a great there are cat, dogs and horse magazines lol i have looked for something like this for a while


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

how about exotic cats? (cross's)


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

This is going to be great! x


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

yeh would be interested


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

MaMExotics said:


> how about exotic cats? (cross's)


If your on about things like Bengals, then yes, they are classed as "Exotics" so why not? :2thumb:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> If your on about things like Bengals, then yes, they are classed as "Exotics" so why not? :2thumb:


well that would be cool 
just out of interest what kind of stuff u looking for?

if u need somone to write it i could Wright a bit if u give me some details


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

MaMExotics said:


> well that would be cool
> just out of interest what kind of stuff u looking for?
> 
> if u need somone to write it i could Wright a bit if u give me some details


Same here, I'd love to contribute, but what kind of stuff do you want exactly?


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

yugimon121 said:


> Same here, I'd love to contribute, but what kind of stuff do you want exactly?


how would u start it ?


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

MaMExotics said:


> how would u start it ?


hmm depends on what kind of info ..:: F1D0 ::.. wants


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

yugimon121 said:


> hmm depends on what kind of info ..:: F1D0 ::.. wants


yea is it like breeding the animal or keeping them as pets or the history. what kinda info do u need?..::F1DO::..?


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Guys, this is your chance to shine - can be absolutely ANYTHING you want.

History, care, breeding, housing, "true life stories", horror stories the works

It is a magazine for RFUK mmbers, by RFUK members.

If any editing to articles needs to be done, i will narrow things down and obviously let the writers know this.

if any of you have messenger, add me on [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I could do something about suggies and possibly slow loris? How many words does it need to be?


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> I could do something about suggies and possibly slow loris? How many words does it need to be?


As many as you want : victory:

Work began last night putting the first issue together - So far i have a care guide on raising silkworms as feeders, part 1 of the ultimate Tokay guide and will soon have an article on How to care fo pygmy hedgehogs and the debate on whether heat mats are really needed.

So far it is already 10 pages, and that is with just the Caring for silkworms guide, the Tokay guide is going to be a good 10-15 pages first part aswell.

Along with the hoggie guides etc its going to be a pretty big issue.

On top of this i am going to implement a "Habitat Corner" Where people can show off theri set ups for whatever they keep.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Do you only have one person working on each mammal i.e. pygmyhogs, or fennecs etc? Would you not be better to get several opinions from people with experience of those animals to do neccesary tweaking before publishing?

Im saying this because lots of people have conflicting opinions on how a species should be cared for & housed in general and it could maybe have the potential to result in a cause for concern with some people regarding the animals care in general due to "false information" or just not the best info being pulished in general. 

I will make up an example, i.e. say someone writing your article says pygmys should be housed in cages, some people do house them in that, but its not the best way to house them in the uk, and does not provide any advanages over say...a viv or zz....and that info is being publised so people think cages are acceptable over anything else, when in fact there are more disadvantages?

Haha. Hope i am making sense. Same would go for any animal being written about. :lol2:


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Jamiioo said:


> Do you only have one person working on each mammal i.e. pygmyhogs, or fennecs etc? Would you not be better to get several opinions from people with experience of those animals to do neccesary tweaking before publishing?
> 
> Im saying this because lots of people have conflicting opinions on how a species should be cared for & housed in general and it could maybe have the potential to result in a cause for concern with some people regarding the animals care in general due to "false information" or just not the best info being pulished in general.
> 
> ...


Thats a pretty good idea : victory:

Like i said, whatever you want to add, go for it


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Thats a pretty good idea : victory:
> 
> Like i said, whatever you want to add, go for it


I was meaning generally, i dont have the time with college & work + i dont know about most of the species that are probably being published about :lol2:


----------

